# Andriod M729 tablet (icecream sandwich)



## JoVanB (Dec 23, 2012)

I have charge this tablet for a couple hours and i was trying to set it up for my daughter and it keeps cutting off on me can someone help me please


----------



## Tothas (Dec 24, 2012)

Drain the battery completely by playing a game or app that prevents sleep mode. Once the battery dies, recharge it completely then power it up. It should work fine now.


----------

